# 180g SA Cichlid Tank



## ChuckRum (Sep 11, 2010)

Well, i'm finally happy with my aqua-scaping for now, i did my best to ensure each of my Parrots have their own little territory. Using filter peat in both filters .

Currently the stocking is just:
3x - True Parrot Cichlids (Hoplarchus psittacus)
1x Gold severum
-Finally got them all eating hikari cichlid gold floating pellets

hitting a few LFSs tomorow looking for a few Geophagus, a different color Severum(s). And one day, a pike cichlid or two if I ever come across them again. Let me know of any cichlid suggestions you think would go nice in my tank


----------



## pingpong (Jun 21, 2010)

*Tank set-up*

Tank looks great. Hoplarchus looks comfortable. I have a few fish to thin out that might look good. Send you some pics when I get back from work. Leave some room for the hoplarchus to breed/ Thanks for sharing , Mike.


----------



## ChuckRum (Sep 11, 2010)

pingpong said:


> Tank looks great. Hoplarchus looks comfortable. I have a few fish to thin out that might look good. Send you some pics when I get back from work. Leave some room for the hoplarchus to breed/ Thanks for sharing , Mike.


sure i'll have a look, but too be honest i probably wont be interested. I went nuts at big als scarborough today. got a pair of nicaraguenses, a huge firemouth, and a small red bay snook. too my surpirse i also got baby lima shovelnose cat, and a pair of 2" chrenicichlas. currently housing both in a grow out tank.


----------

